# Egg Share-Rhesus Negative



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2002)

I am in limbo land at the moment after an ectopic pregnancy,and trying to research eggsharing,as it is possibly are only way of affording IVF.

Can anyone give any advice/help on the following?

Would I find it harder to be matched up with someone due to the fact that I am Rhesus negative?

Also,my mothers younger brother was born with Spina Bifida & is mentally handicapped,would this make me unsuitable as a donor?

Thanks girls

Kathryn


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Katheryn,

You may like to ask peter in the embryologist section about this question.

Also one of our members (carols) has a website called www.donatingeggs.co.uk

Good Luck 
Tony.


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Kathryn,

As Deanne said I don't think it makes any difference what your blood type is. Its more a case of CMV compatability. 

As for the genetic question, you would need to ask Peter that one and it would probably be a good idea to speek to your consultant about any concerns you may have.

What area of the country are you in? There are lots of women in your position of needing help with funding IVF and think that egg shareing is (at the moment) the best way to do it.

Good luck Carol


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi everyone im new here today and i have just been told about egg sharing so my head is all over at the min me and my partner are going to start ivf treatment after christmas so still have time to thik i am also rhesus negative and was worried aout the egg share i had a miscarriage in 1997 due to the fact i wasnt aware of my blood group since then i had a normal pregnancy in august 1998 and then in december 2002 and march 2003 suffered eptopic pregnancys and egg share is the only way i would be able to afford ivf will it e possible for me to do egg share


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi. I'm blood group O RH negative. I've egg shared twice. I don't think the rhesus factor makes any difference.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

i hope not i will just have to see there are other factors to egg sharing aswell so i will just after see if i can qualify x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,

I am A Rhesus Negative and am down to egg share. The clinic has not made any reference to this at all.

Best wishes.

Natalie xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks natalie that really made me   i cant wait to start it all and if i can help someone else at the same time even better 
    

                      kerry xxx


----------



## JANADDER (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Kathryn

Im rehus negative and have just done an egg share scheme, my dads Uncles son was downs syndrome but the clinic was not concerned, the treatment didnt work this time but would def consider doing it again, the way I got through the negative result was to think that the receiptnets treatment worked, but its not made me think I wish I hadnt doen egg share, its worth considering talk to one of the counsellrs at the clinic if you have any major concerns, good luck x


----------

